# Questionable Connection Credentials



## TeenWolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright. So I was using the internet at school and all of a sudden the connection stops. I try to reconnect and it gives me a windows security alert. The alert says that the credentials cannot be validated and asks if I want to continue. Normally the certificate is from Equifax Secure Certificate Authority. It now states:

Radius Server: guitarfish.catnet.arizona.edu
Root CA: GeoTrust Global CA.

It states that GeoTrust Global CA is not configured as a valid trust anchor and that guitarfish.catnet.arizona.edu is not properly configured as a valid NPS server. Could they have made changes and not have configured them properly? Should I ask tech support tomorrow if this is what I should be seeing? The faq on how to connect states that it should be from Equifax Secure Certificate Authority. I'll post a screen shot of the alert window.
Sorry if this isn't an actual problem, I would just rather be safe.

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi TeenWolf,

You will need to consult your school's IT Dept regarding your concern.


----------

